# Logitech Maus Add-On für Winamp/Mediaplayer



## JiPeg (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Da ich eine MX1000 von Logitech besitze und diese links an der Seite einen "Vor"- und "Zurück"-Button hat, wollte ich mich informieren, ob es eventuell Add-Ons für Winamp bzw. Windows Media Player gibt, um mit den besagten Tasten auf das nächste/vorherige Lied umschalten zu können.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. Dezember 2005)

http://www.winamp.com/plugins/details.php?id=142585

Versuch mal das 

Hmm,scheint aber meine MX510 nicht zu erkennen ...


----------



## JiPeg (25. Dezember 2005)

Heho!
Danke mal, aber so ganz versteh ich nicht was das alles dann mit ATI Remote Wonder zu tun hat ... nun ja, ich hab auch mit der Anleitung nicht wirklich eine verbindung zwischen meinem Logitech Programm und Winamp herausgefunden. Jedoch ...
... fiel mir ein, dass ich einfach meine Maustaste mit "B" belegen kann, was in Winamp dann soviel heißt wie "Next". Man muss zwar im Winamp bleiben, aber das ist kein Problem, hauptsache ist, ich kann vom Bett aus bequem lauter, leiser, vorwärts und ggf. auch zurück einstellen. 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. Dezember 2005)

Und wenn du jetzt noch die "Global Hotkeys" Funktion von Winamp benutzst,dann muss der Fokus nicht mal mehr auf Winamp sein 

PS:
Ich hatte das Programm auf die Schnelle bei Google gefunden,wie das jetzt genau geht,weiß ich selbst nicht


----------

